
Kaspersky's 'Slingshot' report burned an ISIS-focused intelligence operation - prostoalex
https://www.cyberscoop.com/kaspersky-slingshot-isis-operation-socom-five-eyes/
======
ineedasername
The article indicates that Kaspersky probably knew what it was doing, what it
was revealing, when it issued the report. The question then is, do they or
other security firms typically hold back on things like this?

